# Simpson River Reds!



## Bigtide777 (Jun 30, 2015)

New poster but I have been reading a few weeks trying to learn from experienced inshore anglers who share information here. Thanks to everyone who posts here! I am a long time bass fisherman who recently moved to Pcola. Figured I would give it a shot despite not knowing much about the area or Redfish angling. Bought some kayaks for me and my lady and we have been skunked the first few times. Persistence paid off yesterday. I tailed some nice slot reds and literally lost a bull at the yak. There is no mistaking the "tail" action or that moment when you know they just went into attack mode on your lure. I am happy to see that my freshwater skills with soft plastics also bode well for inshore fishing. That bull nearly broke my new 7ft twitching rod in half sort of glad he got off because I am not quite skilled enough to handle that size without a net. I am hooked, this is awesome. These were caught on weedless jerk shad very slow action. Hopefully I will be able to contribute as I keep learning the area. Good luck out there folks!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice job man, those are some good looking reds. Welcome to the forum. There's plenty of bass and reds up in the rivers and you can catch the reds on most lures you'd use for bass. Topwater/buzzbaits, spinnerbaits, jigs/plastics and my favorite, crankbaits.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job catching dinner!!! And a big ole welcome aboard! Fixed the pic fer ya!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

You're getting to be old pro now with your first catch.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Great job, just watch out lipping saltwater fish like you do bass. There are a lot if toothy ones!


----------



## Bigtide777 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for correcting my pic. I do not lip live Reds. Hell my thumbs would be jacked up from a few bass much less these guys. I got some nice fish grips and they work great.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just looking out for you. I've seen folks out on the pier who are used to freshwater fishing and out of force of habit the reach down and lip the fish. If you lip a blue fish it can end badly.

It's been too long since I got on some reds.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats on getting the yaks slimed! Nice catches.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Great report and it's good to see some reds being caught in upper Escambia. Your freshwater skills will translate very well to inshore fishing.


----------



## pcolatider (Aug 23, 2013)

*Big tide*

Glad to have more Bama fans on board. Did you put in off Hgwy 90 at the fishing pier ?


----------



## Bigtide777 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes right by the pier off 90 under the bridge. They have a nice kayak launch there.


----------

